# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 4: Thắng Cảnh Ở Thái Lan

## dulichkhonggian

*Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 4: Thắng Cảnh Ở Thái Lan*

*Thái Lan là một quốc gia nổi tiếng với nhiều cảnh đẹp làm say lòng du khách khi trãi qua kỹ nghĩ vẫn muốn tiếp tục được quay lại nơi đây. Quy tụ từ thiên nhiên, biển đảo, đô thị đã làm cho Thái Lan không thiếu 1 nét đẹp nào mà du khách muốn tìm. Ở phần này, tôi sẽ tiếp tục đưa các bạn du ngoạn đất nước này với những địa danh có những thẳng cảnh nổi tiếng của Thái Lan.*



_Watpho_


*Lịch sử và văn hóa*


      Bangkok là điểm khởi đầu của rất nhiều những du khách, đây vừa là thành phố hiện đại lại vừa là nơi dồi dào những di sản văn hóa. Hầu hết các khách du lịch sẽ đến thăm Cung điện Hoàng gia, nơi tập hợp của những công trình được trang trí rất công phu. Đây cũng là ngôi nhà của Wat Phra Kaew, là ngôi đền Phật giáo thiêng liêng nhất của Thái Lan nơi còn lưu giữ Phật ngọc. Những điểm thu hút khác có thể kể tới như Wat Pho, Wat Arun, nhà của Jim Thompson, nhưng đây chỉ là một phần nhỏ của các điểm thăm quan bạn có thể ghé thăm



_Cung điện hoàng gia_

     Các cố đô của Xiêm La (Siam) là Ayutthaya và Sukhothai là những điểm dừng chân tuyệt vời cho những ai quan tâm lịch sử Thái Lan. Sukhothai có thể kết hợp tham quan cùng Si Satchanalai và Kamphaeng Phet, tất cả đều là Di sản văn hóa thế giới do UNESCO công nhận. Kiến trúc Khmer được tìm thấy hầu hết ở Issan với phần còn tồn tại là Phimai và Phanom Rung là đáng chú ý nhất.



_Cố đô Thái Lan Ayutthaya_ 

       Tại các tỉnh phía bắc có những bộ tộc trên đồi sống riêng biệt, thường xuyên được viếng thăm như là một phần của leo núi. Sáu tộc miền núi chủ yếu ở Thái Lan là Akha, Lahu, Karen, Hmong, Miền và Lisu, với một ngôn ngữ và văn hóa khác biệt. Chiang Mai là một điểm đến tốt để sắp xếp các cuộc leo núi cùng với một số điểm tham quan văn hóa của riêng nó, chẳng hạn như Wat Doi Suthep.



_Ayutthaya - Cố đô thái lan_

      Đối với những người quan tâm đến lịch sử gần đây, Kanchanaburi có rất nhiều điểm tham quan liên quan đến chiến tranh thế giới thứ II. Cầu trên sông Kwai, được phổ biến với bộ phim cùng tên, là một trong điểm những nổi tiếng nhất, nhưng các viện bảo tàng trong vùng lân cận của nó lại gây cảm xúc mạnh hơn.



_Wat Arun_

*Biển đảo*

     Bãi biển và các đảo của Thái Lan thu hút hàng triệu du khách mỗi năm từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Hua Hin là khu nghỉ mát bãi biển lâu đời nhất của Thái Lan, được phát hiện bởi vua Rama VII trong những năm 1920 như là một nơi nghỉ ngơi lý tưởng từ Bangkok. Mọi thứ đã thay đổi đáng kể từ khi đó. Trong khi Pattaya, Phuket và Ko Samui chỉ mới được phát hiện vào những năm 1970 thì hiện nay chúng lại là những khu nghỉ mát phát triển nhất.



_Bờ biển Phuket_


     Tỉnh Krabi có một số điểm tham quan đẹp như Ao Nang, Rai Leh và những bãi biển vàng trải dài Ko Lanta. Ko Phi Phi, nổi tiếng là một hòn đảo thiên đường thật sự, đã được phát triển lớn kể từ việc phát hành bộ phim The Beach vào năm 2000. Ko Pha Ngan được cho là tốt nhất của cả hai thế giới, với những bãi biển rất phát triển và cả những bãi hoang sơ mới mẻ.



     Ko Chang có nét giống Ko Samui một thời, nó lấy được sự rung cảm của những khách Tây ba lô, nhưng lại khá thoải mái và có chỗ ở trong tất cả các phạm vi giá. Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm những bãi biển hoang sơ, Ko Kut là một nơi rất thưa thớt dân cư, nhưng cũng khó để khám phá. Ko Samet là bãi biển trên đảo gần nhất với Bangkok, những bãi biển phía bắc của nó khá phát triển và khách sạn thường hết phòng vào cuối tuần và ngày lễ.



_Koh Samui_

*Cảnh thiên nhiên*

     Trong khi không đẹp như Malaysia hay Indonesia, Thái Lan có rừng nhiệt đới quốc gia Khao Yai, công viên quốc gia đầu tiên của Thái Lan, là nơi gần Bangkok nhất. Hổ và voi hoang dã đang ngày càng hiếm, nhưng bạn không thể bỏ lỡ khỉ, vượn, hươu, nai, và các loài chim. Các dải rừng ở Vườn quốc gia Khao Sok có thể là ấn tượng hơn, và bạn có thể qua đêm ở giữa rừng.



_Cảnh thiên nhiên Koh Yai_

      Các thác nước có thể được tìm thấy trên khắp Thái Lan. Thác Heo Suwat trong Vườn quốc gia Khao Yai và 7 tầng Erawan thác ở Kanchanaburi là một trong những nơi được thăm nhiều nhất, nhưng thác Thee Lor Sue ở Umphang và 11 tầng thác Pa La-u trong Vườn quốc gia Kaeng Krachan đều thú vị. Cuối cùng,bạn không thể bỏ qua sự hình thành đá vôi bất chấp lực hấp dẫn của Vịnh Phang Nga nếu như bạn ở trong khu vực này.



_Kanchanaburi_ 


*Chương trình tham quan:*
• Chiang Mai - Chiang Rai trong 3 ngày - tour du lịch ba ngày quavùng chưa được khám phá ở miền Bắc Thái Lan
• Năm ngày trong Tam giác vàng - một tour du lịch kéo dài năm ngày của khu vực Tam giác vàng qua Thái Lan, Lào và Myanmar
• Mae Hong Son Loop – tour phổ biến qua các ngọn núi của tỉnh Mae Hong Son
• Một ngày ở Bangkok - nếu bạn chỉ có một ngày rảnh rỗi và muốn nắm bắt một cảm giác về thành phố
• Một ngày cuối tuần ở Bangkok - cho những điểm hấp dẫn chỉ mở cửa trong những ngày cuối tuần
• Rattanakosin Tour - một tour du lịch nhanh chóng dọc theo khu di tích lịch sử nổi tiếng của Bangkok
• Yaowarat và Phahurat Tour - tour du lịch một ngày đi bộ ở khu đa văn hóa



_Wat Doi Suthep_



_phanom rung pond_



_Erawan_


*---------------------------*
_Anywhere you want to be
_ 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hê:
*Công Ty TNHH DV Du Lịch Không Gian*
*VPĐD:* 123A An Bình, Phường 6, Quận 5, TP.HCM
*mail:* info@dulichkhonggian.vn
*fax:*(848) 3924 1748
*Website:* dulichkhonggian.vn

----------

